# Cheap Aftermarket Wheel Sites...



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

O.k. guys, give me some more ideas...I've already been to 
Whalen Tire, WheelMax, Tirerack, Discount...their's got
to be more out there?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

www.Istoleyourshiat.com


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *www.Istoleyourshiat.com *


Linkey no workey...


----------



## Nismo Stu (Nov 14, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *www.Istoleyourshiat.com *


Hey aren't they also known as Five Finger Discount.....


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *O.k. guys, give me some more ideas...I've already been to
> Whalen Tire, WheelMax, Tirerack, Discount...their's got
> to be more out there? *


http://www.wheelsboutique.com/

http://www.tireandwheeldeals.com/

http://www.tires-n-parts.com/


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Linkey no workey... *


your a little slow on picking up the jokes ...


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

tekie99 said:


> *your a little slow on picking up the jokes ...  *


Yeah, I guess.
I was expecting seriousness and got b*llshit!
My mind was on a whole different level.

Anyways...Ruben thanks for the hand.


----------

